# Kapampangan: You Promised that you'd never leave. Where are you now?



## lolabunny

hello guys, im just new here. can anyone help me translate these words to kapampangan? thank you so much...

You Promised that you'd never leave.... Where are you now?


----------



## 082486

hi...

Welcome! 
I asked my Kapampangan friend, here's what she said...  *♥ ♥ ♥*

pengaku mu e muku lakwan....nokarin na ka?


----------



## Scherle

lolabunny said:


> hello guys, im just new here. can anyone help me translate these words to kapampangan? thank you so much...
> 
> You Promised that you'd never leave.... Where are you now?


 
_Rough translation :_ Pengaku mu na e muku lagwan adyang kapilan....(You promised you'd never leave me) Nokarin naka ngeni?


----------



## lolabunny

Scherle said:


> _Rough translation :_ Pengaku mu na e muku lagwan adyang kapilan....(You promised you'd never leave me) Nokarin naka ngeni?



thank you very much... i appreciate your kindness!


----------



## Scherle

Scherle said:


> _Rough translation :_ Pengaku mu na e muku la*k*wan adyang kapilan....(You promised you'd never leave me) Nokarin naka ngeni?



Please see correction. Thank you!


----------



## lolabunny

Scherle said:


> Please see correction. Thank you!



Ok. thank you again...


----------

